# Gardens - 2019/2020 Planting Season



## Backyard Lumberjack

A place to post and showcase your fall and spring garden activites. 2019/2020 planting season.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

leeks I got in a few weeks back. 120 from set pot. update: all doing well.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

this year going with edible pea pod peas. usually do English. 2 types in. Sweet Annes and sugar pod2 snow pea. 




few days later...








clustered are the sweet annes. seeds in just to germinate, get started. spaced planting/transplant soon.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

fall tomatoes few weeks back. about 60 or so had set with another 60/70 flowers. that does not include the cheeries. mostly big beef and one celebrity.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

peas getting tall. 4-5" now. time to transplant...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

46 sugar snap peas transplanted...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cilantro doing well. transplant time soon. hard to beat the flavor out of the home garden if u like cilantro. very hardy fall crop...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

early December - harvesting cherry tomatoes almost daily. heavy crop on the vine!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

squirrel knocked this pea plant for a loop... and took top off. but it was able to get a spit of a bit going again... and it seems like it just might make it. i have it in pea plant ICU


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tomato patch other day... December, 2019


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

picked some


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

close to freezing early next week. tomatoes will need covering. new parsley set, too. bot one on R. great in salads!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

10-15's in... heeled in some English pea seeds get them started. sugar pods peas rockin'! cold weather called for plant wraps. I see another celebrity tomato turning to ripening. plan to let if fully ripen on the vine. can see it from kitchen window... parsley happy, doing well.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

more winter tomatoes...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cilantro... 24 plants in set pots...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

radish patch doing well...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

winter tomatoes a big hit other nite with dinner.


soon to have a counter full...


----------



## chuckwood

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> leeks I got in a few weeks back. 120 from set pot. update: all doing well.
> 
> View attachment 775197
> View attachment 775198
> View attachment 775199



I plant leeks each year, and I get them from Bonnie's. The plants are pretty tough for as tiny as they are. Getting them established and growing is difficult. They grow slowly at first and are so small that the weeds coming up around them will crowd them out completely unless you go down the rows on hands and knees removing all the weed seedlings by hand. Once they are around a foot high they are unstoppable and you can use a rototiller for the rest of the cultivation chores. In your pic I'm not seeing rows of plants, it looks like you are planting them instead in a patch.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chuckwood said:


> I plant leeks each year, and I get them from Bonnie's. The plants are pretty tough for as tiny as they are. Getting them established and growing is difficult. They grow slowly at first and are so small that the weeds coming up around them will crowd them out completely unless you go down the rows on hands and knees removing all the weed seedlings by hand. Once they are around a foot high they are unstoppable and you can use a rototiller for the rest of the cultivation chores. In your pic I'm not seeing rows of plants, it looks like you are planting them instead in a patch.



yes, in a patch from the potting pot. more so just heeling them in. soon will pull them all, clean out the weeds and transplant into rows... took some young tops yesterday for homemade tomato soup... they were sweet raw right out in the patch...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

fall garden doing well, despite some days down around 32f/33f! even our urban bluebonnets doing well, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

those sugar snaps are great!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

carrots doing well... globe and row of danvers...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pretty cool! my very own AS thread. who'd a thought... lol

off and running... *2020 summer garden started.* tomatoes in a week ago. really doing well. coming on strong. some setting and plenty flowers... lots fall garden stuff, too. pulled some great carrots today. orbs and danvers. plenty peas for dinner, too. onions look good. spinach doing well. cilantro by 'the bushel!' leeks standing proud. no shortage of bok choy...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

did some harvesting other day

fresh cilantro


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

orb carrots


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

made a tasty side...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

spring 'aspiring' asparagus spears rising. 9 'hand-me-down' crowns...producing


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

not enuff for Popeye - but finally enough from garden for our needs... steamed, sammies and salads...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

boiled new reds go well with some fresh garden parsley -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

danvers - big un 11" long. sweet n tasty!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sugar snaps done for season. but letting all plants continue to grow pods. coaxing them along with some extra TLC - will let them just grow til wont grow no more. then will be seed pods for seeds. an awesome producing sugar snap!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

some of our summer tomatoes recently put in. already one big beef is egg sized...  winter tomatoes still producing flowers, setting and about 18 or so nice sized still growing on the old vines... zillion million cherry's in, too...


----------



## Ash_403

As I'm a few growing zones north of you, I just started planting/seeding last week.
So far, potatoes are in. Beets, spinach, collards, kale seeds planted.
I also put in a small garlic bed, and planted onion bulbs/sets.

Indoors, pepper and eggplants are sprouted (all a few inches tall now). I will start tomato seeds indoors, mostly likely next weekend.
Oh, and my asparagus will be coming up in a few weeks. I'm looking forward to that. This will be year #4 on them. I should get a decent harvest this year. (I did very light harvest the last two years. None the first year, as recommended.)

BTW, Your garden looks great. Glad it's producing well.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ash_403 said:


> As I'm a few growing zones north of you, I just started planting/seeding last week. So far, potatoes are in. Beets, spinach, collards, kale seeds planted. I also put in a small garlic bed, and planted onion bulbs/sets. BTW, Your garden looks great. Glad it's producing well.



thanks, Ash! sounds like u got a good one started, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

winter tomatoes keep coming in... still a couple dozen out on the old vines...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nothing like homegrown tomatoes for a 'mater Sammy....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

picked up some more tomato sets. Big Boy... planted them over the weekend...




$4/6-pk. this 'un had 7 in it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ham hocks and cabbage! carrots and some of the new potatoes garden fresh... tasty! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sugar snap seeds to dry for next season...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

end of line for winter tomatoes... made some good fried green tomatoes


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

24 hrs apart...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

got some ferts for lawn n garden...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Bluebonnets did well this year....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

plenty to ripen still for tomato sammys... and summer garden full of setting summer tomatoes


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

so many tomatoes, finally had to make a big pot of homemade spaghetti sauce. mite make some on the trail 'chuckwagon chili', too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

we are out of our 2019 fall garden and well into our 2020 summer garden. got some nice carrots out of our fall garden...

orb and danvers... real sweet!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

the baby leek sets I put out have done pretty well. few weeks back and now all replanted. doing well...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

once the snow peas were done, I put in lima beans in their place. they are doing well and have gobs of flowers setting and some nice pods, too. tons of baby pods...

I heeled in the seeds at first. one got chewed or busted in half.  I tried to get both to go... the bottom with lots of roots and the top. roots never responded, but top did. some new leaves. and now it is ready to be set out in the lima bean garden area. there is one spot reserved for it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

this year's tomatoes doing well. mostly Big Beef.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

we have a small 9 crown asparagus patch. neighbor gave us the crowns as they downscaled. I had to dig them up.  they did well thru the transition and now that early summer is here they are all sending up numerous spears. letting them grow and develop this year.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

put out some cuke bush seeds to set. popped right up... 





set up a dedicated space for them... doing well. now at tendril stage, big leaves... guess flowers soon to come.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pretty happy with out Texas 1015Y onions. this is first picking, smaller ones still in ground for a few weeks. then got them out, too. close to baseball sized. real sweet, almost like an apple! yum -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

grew several types of green beans. contender blue lake bush. and yellow wax, too...
tasty!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

decided to expand our garden a bit this year. picked up a couple peach trees for a 'lil peach orchard'  they were on sale half-priced. $29.95 originally...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

did a lil garden trial. we usually pick our tomatoes when starting to ripen. no bird or squirrel damage then. but decided to do one in bag, kinda like greenhouse... 

Big Beef for a BLT! very tasty. I used all I could on the sandwich, then ate the rest...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

planted a handful of straight 8 cukes. about 4 times this big from week or so back today. add to add more trellises for support.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

pretty good year for tomatoes...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

baby lima pods


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

more yellow wax going in...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

picking tomatoes daily currently...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

straight 8 cukes doing well...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bush cukes also


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

farm to table...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my Texas 1015Y sweet onions got hung today...


----------



## Richard G

until winter is over I need to take care of the house, most likely hiring a Landscaping Company


----------

